# Exterior brick chipping



## mhvond (Mar 13, 2010)

After the snow melted I noticed a number of chips and pieces of brick have chipped off the exterior of my chimney.  Does anyone have an idea of why this is happening and/or a recommendation on how to prevent further chipping?

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds like water may be soaking into the brick, then freezing which will cause the flaking.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 13, 2010)

it's called spalling and don't worry too much about it if you are sure the mortar around the brick is sound. There's not a ton you can do once they start spalling. I've heard of people using sealant on that brick to prevent it from absorbing moisture and getting worse. If you are having mortar issues then you'll need to take care of those, and maybe that would be a good time to replace the spalled bricks.

I guess one question I have is whether these are old bricks and new mortar, some more information about their age might help make a good decision.


----------



## mhvond (Mar 13, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> it's called spalling and don't worry too much about it if you are sure the mortar around the brick is sound. There's not a ton you can do once they start spalling. I've heard of people using sealant on that brick to prevent it from absorbing moisture and getting worse. If you are having mortar issues then you'll need to take care of those, and maybe that would be a good time to replace the spalled bricks.
> 
> I guess one question I have is whether these are old bricks and new mortar, some more information about their age might help make a good decision.



No problems with the mortar.  Bricks are original - 1980 vintage - from when house was built.  When it stops raining I'll get a photo or two.

Thanks


----------

